# My grows



## vic777 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

This was my first grow, made a load of mistakes but learnt a lot. I had roughly 19 plants, out of which I had a rough 50%/50% male female ratio. I lost my pics of my harvest, so no mature pics.

Mainly some swazi sativa's from bag weed, then Anesthesia from sannies shop.


My primary grow closet. It was roughly 1.2 m * 1.2 m wide and about  1.7 m tall. Wooden frame covered with thick plastic, white inside, black  outside. I ordered the plastic from a nursery wholesaler. Had two  intake vents on the left, with two large AC fans top right for cooling.
 Lighting:
The big spiral bulbs = 85W
Smaller bulbs = 45W
600W in total.
 24/0 from the start.
Nutes: Seagro, Seagro foliar spray and Nitrosol.
 I went a bit crazy and dedicated a room to my grow up - this was  built inside that room. The room was sound and light proof - also helped  with the smell I guess.

My first attempt at a grow area - Rubbermaid tub:




The actual grow closet I built later (and sadly had to take down again):



Sativa happiness, one of my biggest girls:



Same girl later on:



Plants in the grow closet:


----------



## vic777 (Sep 4, 2011)

New grow - in a small room, vegetative area and separate flowering area.

Lights - Veg: CFL, 5 X 85W, 425W in total
Lights - Flower: 1 400W HPS, home made bird wing reflector
Plants: 4 Sativas, 1 Anesthesia, 1 LowRyder, 1 Anesthesia B, 1 El Monstre
Nutes: Wondersol + Diamond nectar for veg, Bat guano and GHE bloom booster for flowering
Light cycle: 18/6 (I had stress issues under 24/0, could have been heat as well)

All grown from seed. Hoping to get one decent Sativa mother and 2 Indica dominant mothers, cloning from there on.

Most of them are 2 months old. Preflowers starting to show.




Anesthesia:



Anesthesia B:



Plants in veg area:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2011)

Lighting needs are figured by lumens per sq ft--the wattage of the bulbs is immaterial.....so how many lumens do you have?


----------



## vic777 (Sep 4, 2011)

Lumens for the big 85W twists are 5100 LM.

If I have to judge by the plants in veg they are happy with what's provided.

The first grow was flowered using the same lights and I could see that I needed more light, which is why I decided to go with a 400W HPS for flowering this time. The flowering space is roughly 90 cm X 90 cm.

Veg, probably about 1m X 3m


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2011)

Why is your veg space so much larger than your flowering space?

A 400W should work just fine in a 90 cm x 90 cm space.  In addition, the 400 will give you a whole lot more lumens for a lot less electrical consumption.  You should be getting about 33% _more_ lumens (50,000 compared to 36,000) for about 33% _less_ electricity consumption (400W compared to 600W.  Do you have any type of exhaust?  Ventilation is for more than temperature control.  Your plants need a continual supply of FRESH air all the time the lights are on.


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks like you are handy at making things brosef....very nice. Like THG said you need to figure out your lighting needs. 3000 lumens a sqr foot for veg and 5000 lumens a sqr foot for flower....I use those as minimums.   

Hats off for growing Sats....I don't hve the patience even with a 4x4x6.5 flower tent.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 4, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I don't hve the patience even with a 4x4x6.5 flower tent.




Can i ask why ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2011)

Some pure sativas can take 14-16 weeks or more to flower.


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Can i ask why ?






			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Some pure sativas can take 14-16 weeks or more to flower.




:yeahthat:

THG hit the nail on the head.....


----------



## vic777 (Sep 4, 2011)

I re-measured, must have been tiredness, hehe. Veg is more like 90 cm X 1.5 m - it's just the area I couldn't completely light-proof so I decided veg is safer than flowering there.

I run a big 300m3 / hour inline duct fan for exhaust, a smaller 90 cfm for intake, and I have circulation fans. Air is replaced every 4 minutes or so.

As for making things myself, yeah I have to most of the time. Being in the ******* end of the world means I have to import most of my gear and the charges for a big items are just prohibitive

thanks for all the advice and tips. 

@THG
You recommend then rather a 400W MH bulb for veg?


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 5, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> THG hit the nail on the head.....



I thought it was because space issues. :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2011)

I use T5 fluoros for vegging and HPS for flowering.  I have a space a little under 2 x 4 for vegging and use a 4' 4 bulb T5 in there--216W emitting 20,000 lumens.  The flowering room is 3 x 6.5 and I have 2 600W HPS in there.

A fan pulling 300 cubic meters per hours is only pulling about 175 cubic feet per minute and is not really a very large fan.  Is it an inline duct booster fan or a centrifuge type fan? I am using a 448 cfm vortex  and a 150 cfm bathroom type exhaust fan in my flowering space which is a little under 150 cu ft.  I would be for replacing the air in your space more than once very 4 minutes.

I live in the mountains and order almost all my growing stuff online.  I make what I can myself.


----------



## vic777 (Sep 5, 2011)

@THG

Thanks for the info.

Not sure what the difference is between the fan types - looks like this:




I saw some of your grow logs, damn, you do great DIY work - esp the mini scrog setup


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2011)

That appears to be a centrifuge type fan and should do you just fine.

Thanks.  I like it when I can DIY my own stuff.  I was the oldest of 4 girls.  My dad taught me to use tools, fish, handle a weapon, shoot hoops, etc.--pretty much all the things he would have taught a son.  I was the "token female" in the hardware dept at Sears in the early 70s.  I have worked in the trades for many years.


----------



## load3dic3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Green mojo to ya brother :48:


----------



## vic777 (Sep 7, 2011)

load3dic3 said:
			
		

> Green mojo to ya brother :48:



Cheer,s right back at ya


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 7, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Some pure sativas can take 14-16 weeks or more to flower.


 
Sorry for the offtopic ... But someone told me the flowering time of Original Haze ... 5 months  . Anyone ever tried this ?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 7, 2011)

I dont know about that  but I think some phenos of strawberry cough can go 14 or 15 weeks which is close to five months


----------



## Roddy (Sep 7, 2011)

:ciao:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 7, 2011)

15 weeks is 3 and 1/2 months. More like 20 weeks .


----------



## vic777 (Sep 8, 2011)

Switched veg from the CFL's to a 400W metal halide today, parabolic bird wing reflector. Bumped the circulating fans up a notch, can only see 1 degree celcius above the ave temp of the CFL's

More lumens than the CFL's for the same about of electricity.


----------



## vic777 (Oct 25, 2011)

Guys

Thought it's high time for an update. I ended up with only 4 girls. 1 El Monstre, 1 Anesthesia and two Swazi sativas.

I took clones from them and they are doing well.

Some pics of the flowering girls:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2011)

They look very happy and the one on the right looks very sativa, nice colas.


----------



## vic777 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Rosebud!

Thanks to the advice you guys gave me before the plants are really happy. The two on the left are really giving off a nice fruity odour, the sativa is almost reminicient of pineapple.

The one on the left was topped during veg, it produced two massive colas - I left the other sativa untopped and can honestly say the topped plant is outproducing it.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice!!


----------

